# Grooming Warning



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, I am going to share this and let you all know how dumb I am, and how I just about electrocuted my Finn as I think I have read of other forum members who also dry their dogs on their laps? Today was bath day for Finn. I usually sit on the floor, against a wall near an outlet and dry the pooches on my legs. Finn, although getting better, still struggles somewhat and tries to get away and my attention was directed toward trying to get the hair around his ears dry and his feet, which he tries to tuck under himself. Then I felt him jump and noticed he had chewed, to the wire, on the hair dryer cord.  So I think he just got a shock, but scared the &$*#@ out of me! He has not been a cord chewer, but it appears my guys are doing lots of things this week that they haven't been known to do! Time to get a better grooming set-up.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He probably was trying to kill the wind blowing noisy contraption. Glad to hear that he is fine, although you are probably shaken.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Im glad he is okay. Mine have chewed my phone charger and a bit of my computer cord. Zippers have been the worst. My suit case is ruined, sleeping bag and three of my sweaters and coats. I have always tried to pick things up but they are so good at getting into trouble!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Linda,
I'm sittin' here shaking my head! I dry Mojo the same way: on my lap, sitting against a wall. You know, I worry about lots of things that could happen to my little guy, but it just never occurred to me that I could electrocute (Mojo's not a chewer, but .....) either one of us while ..... grooming! 
Cindi


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do all the grooming on the counter top. It's the easiest for me (without a grooming table) and they're less likely to try to get away. I can certainly relate to the cord chewing since Ms. Tuesday chews any cord she can get her little teeth on (including two Dyson vacuums, hair dryer - when it wasn't on, irons, cable box, and on and on and on.)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cindi said:


> Linda,
> I'm sittin' here shaking my head! I dry Mojo the same way: on my lap, sitting against a wall. You know, I worry about lots of things that could happen to my little guy, but it just never occurred to me that I could electrocute (Mojo's not a chewer, but .....) either one of us while ..... grooming!
> Cindi


I knew there were at least a few others on the forum who I had read about who hold their dogs on their lap while drying them. I dry Augie that way all the time - he used to be a cord chewer - had to really be vigilant about lamps, but I have never had a problem with him going for the dryer cord and haven't had a problem with Finn and cords. It wasn't something I was concerned about either - until today, but thought I had at least better mention it so people are aware. I do have a sewing cutting table that is a great height for grooming, but it isn't near an outlet. It is loaded inside with fabric and kind of heavy, but I suppose for now, I could push it over near a wall. I really need a noose too. This really scared me today.

Suzi, Augie was a zipper chewer in his younger days too. He has outgrown that. He ruined his share too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so glad Finn wasn't hurt - nor you! 

One of our foster dogs bit through my vacuum cord while I was vacuuming. It gave him a good jolt - and scared the daylights out of me. He never repeated that mistake, though.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, when McGee got his last bath we put him on a towel on top of the washing machine to dry him. It was the perfect height. DH brushed while I held the dryer - and there is an outlet right behind the washer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Linda, I'm SO glad it turned out all right! Little Finn sure keeps you on your toes, doesn't he? And, then Augie jumping on your table earlier and eating all the treats... Maybe this whole week has had a full moon?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie - I need to clean my laundry room and the lighting is so terrible in there - I haven't figured out how I am going to solve that problem yet.

Sheri - One would think there was a full moon, but I think it was nearly two weeks ago, as I remember seeing it then when I was driving home along the Columbia River from Rally, at night, and it was low in the sky directly in front of me - absolutely beautiful. But this has definitely been a crazy week. These things have just been a reminder that I need to be more vigilant. I don't worry about them ruining something as much as them getting hurt by something I have left out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read you and Finn are alright.
Quincy lays on my legs/lap to brush/blowdry etc. all the time as well. He falls asleep most of the time......even when I am buzzing around his paw pads! Goofy guy~

He was a cord chewer as a puppy. He chewed my carpet shampooer several times,extension cords,lamp cords etc. I finally bought some bitter apple spray and that did seem to help. We haven't had any issues (knock on wood) for years now.

I would imagine Finn is still in his puppy stage?

On a side note-----we had an emergency come in one night while I was at work and it was a small dog that had been electricuted from chewing a cord. The dog had severe burns to his mouth and I remember it being black inside a good portion on his mouth. Unbelievable to see and the dog was just fine. I don't remember what all Doc did.....but I remember him calling me in to help and take a look. Seems like after it was rinsed well to see the injuries,he gave it a shot of antibiotics and some instructions of some sort (food suggestion,signs to watch for,maybe on-going meds) I just do not remember exactly. So it does happen and sometimes without fatal results I guess? SCARY.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Julie - I didn't look in his mouth. He has eaten okay and he hasn't acted like anything is bothering him. He didn't yelp. He just jumped. I was pretty much horrified when I saw what he had done - the rubber on the cord was bitten and the wire visible. I do remember hearing of dogs who have been killed by chewing on electrical cords. I think we were lucky. I know I talk about him like he is the biggest stinker ever, and he is pretty much of a stinker, but he is loved dearly.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I always end up just letting Brody air dry because he hates the dryer so much and snaps at it and it's just easier for me to skip that part. I actually may try doing him in my lap. I could sit on the couch with him in my lap (there's a plug in behind the couch).

Glad Finn (and you) was ok!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> ...Time to get a better grooming set-up.


Linda,

I used to do it the same way you do it but my back would hurt for hours after that. I then started doing it on top of the washer and OH, My God, what a difference. is so much easier and you have so much better access to their entire body. You should try it!


----------

